

OpenDNS Acquires BGPmon - andhess
https://blog.opendns.com/2015/03/12/opendns-acquires-bgpmon/

======
nitinics
Congrats! Would love to see BGPMon providing more intelligent analysis
partnering with OpenDNS to Internet incidents such as the Google service
disruption in some parts of the world today.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192032)

~~~
davidu
That's the plan!

------
nullrouted
So Dyn buys Renesys and OpenDNS acquires BGPmon...pretty interesting.

